# Nassim Haramein



## RJM Corbet (May 30, 2011)

NASSIM HARAMEIN:This guy seems to have a Unified Theory that satisfies Occam's.

Catch him on You Tube or website

www.TheResonanceProject.org

Visit 'Research' section first, then look at the other stuff?


----------



## Vertigo (May 30, 2011)

To be honest I'm very sceptical I'm afraid. His sole claim to fame seems to be his paper "The Schwarzschild Proton". This paper won best paper in one of ten categroies at a conference (CASYS) held at the Universityu of Liege. Now this conference was not run by the university, they merely rented the facilities. Searching around on the web I can find almost nothing about the people running that conference which seems a little strange. The attendees of the conference seem to be the only "peers" cited by this paper as being peer reviewed. Also searching the web I can find almost no scientific comment on his paper at all, other than at the Resonance Project, which is run by him. I have found lots of lay comment with people lauding him as a genious or condemning him as a fraud (or at least misguided). Most of the Physics forums seem to fall into the latter category.

I'm not qualified to comment on the science of his paper but the little bit of searching I have done is not encouraging.


----------



## Nik (May 30, 2011)

Bit of a shame that those protons and neutrons are full of quarks-- It was such a pretty theory...


----------



## Vertigo (May 30, 2011)

That was my (inexpert) feeling Nik, it all looked pretty but there didn't seem to be any substance; it simply seemed to ignore too much.


----------



## RJM Corbet (May 30, 2011)

Oh, ok. Well I'm just in the middle of watching a 10 hour (you tube) lecture by him. We're into crop circles now. I'm beginning to believe they're not all fakes, the way the fallen corn/wheat whatever, is woven into pattern on the ground. This is the lunch break. Thanks for the info


----------



## Chaoticheart (May 31, 2011)

Mmm, the arguments against it are certainly far more convincing than any for it. From my limited research on the subject (the past two hours), it seems that the majority of those endorsing his theory have been taken in by his charisma rather than any scientific evidence.

And the fact his "award" is portrayed as far more than it actually is, is rather disturbing.

One of the better (but still comprehensible to the common man) examples of someone debunking the theory can be found in the 2010 archive of http://azureworld.blogspot.com/. Whilst the author is quite clear in his belief that Haramein is a fraud, he does offer clear reasons for said belief and offers fair responses to all comments upon his blog (of which there are loooots).


----------



## RJM Corbet (May 31, 2011)

Chaoticheart said:


> ... One of the better (but still comprehensible to the common man) examples of someone debunking the theory can be found in the 2010 archive of http://azureworld.blogspot.com/. Whilst the author is quite clear in his belief that Haramein is a fraud, he does offer clear reasons for said belief and offers fair responses to all comments upon his blog (of which there are loooots).



'...the pseudoscience of some Hawaiin fruitloop with a cult following' 

I gotta read the rest


----------

